# my experience with profit and rides in orange county



## drivehesaid (Dec 25, 2019)

this is what i have found after 1000 rides.... newport and balboa, lots of short rides around 3 bucks, drunk dudes, a drag. not worth it. huntington beach, little bit longer rides, around 4 bucks, drunk dudes, a drag, not worth it..... irvine, lots of asian students and $2.63 rides, not drunk, not worth it. a real drag.... south o.c. ... rides way too far apart. have to drive over 10 minutes for every pickup, longer trips, maybe $8, a drag , not worth it..... long beach, busier, kinda scary sometimes with the boys in the hood, not much more money, fear of getting killed higher than usual, a drag , not worth it.... santa anna, yo homes, not even worth it....NOW PLEASE NAME THE COMMON THEME HERE FOLKS.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

You don't like to work?

or

You have to hit your head a thousand times to try something new?

or

'dudes' remind you of being locked in your locker at school, no likey


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

drivehesaid said:


> this is what i have found after 1000 rides.... newport and balboa, lots of short rides around 3 bucks, drunk dudes, a drag. not worth it. huntington beach, little bit longer rides, around 4 bucks, drunk dudes, a drag, not worth it..... irvine, lots of asian students and $2.63 rides, not drunk, not worth it. a real drag.... south o.c. ... rides way too far apart. have to drive over 10 minutes for every pickup, longer trips, maybe $8, a drag , not worth it..... long beach, busier, kinda scary sometimes with the boys in the hood, not much more money, fear of getting killed higher than usual, a drag , not worth it.... santa anna, yo homes, not even worth it....NOW PLEASE NAME THE COMMON THEME HERE FOLKS.


So you did 1000 trips and got 0 tips&#128540;, but look at the bright side....I don't know what the bright side is, was just trying to cheer you up by saying look at the bright side.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

He didn't get beaten/robbed/murdered/arrested on false molestation charge.


----------

